# Arduino Modbus TCP



## RobiHerb (26 Januar 2013)

Hat jemend schon einmal für den Arduino mit Ethernet Schnittstelle das Modbus TCP Protokoll als Slave implementiert?

Ich denke, das Modbus Protokoll ist recht simpel und wenn man sich ankoppeln will, warum was proprietäres entwickeln.


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Januar 2013)

nimm die Lib hier: http://code.google.com/p/mudbus/


----------



## pvbrowser (29 Januar 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Hat jemend schon einmal für den Arduino mit Ethernet Schnittstelle das Modbus TCP Protokoll als Slave implementiert?



Für Arduino gibt es ja den avr-gcc,
Du kannst also eine Open Source Modbus Bibliothek prinzipiell einfach auf Arduino portieren.

Du kannst es ja mal mit unserer Modbus Bibliothek versuchen.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlModbus.html


----------



## Mobi (12 Mai 2013)

Hallo RobiHerb,

ich bin auch im Moment dabei einen Modbus-Server in einem ATmega zu integrieren. Für die Anbindung verwende ich den ENC28J60.

Wie weit bist du schon gekommen?


----------



## RobiHerb (12 Mai 2013)

*Vertagt*



Mobi schrieb:


> Hallo RobiHerb,
> 
> ich bin auch im Moment dabei einen Modbus-Server in einem ATmega zu integrieren. Für die Anbindung verwende ich den ENC28J60.
> 
> Wie weit bist du schon gekommen?



Ich hatte das jetzt mal auf dem PC in .NET C# implementiert und danach bis auf weiteres vertagt.


----------



## Luzie (12 April 2018)

Hallo und Sorry wenn ich dieses Alte Thema noch einmal aufgreife. Aber hat sich in dieser Zeit schon etwas getan bezüglich Modbus und Leonardo?
Da ich gerade vor dem selben Problem sitze was Modbus angeht. und ich keine Verbindung via Modbus zum Arduino bekomme.


----------



## shrimps (12 April 2018)

Luzie schrieb:


> Hallo und Sorry wenn ich dieses Alte Thema noch einmal aufgreife. Aber hat sich in dieser Zeit schon etwas getan bezüglich Modbus und Leonardo?
> Da ich gerade vor dem selben Problem sitze was Modbus angeht. und ich keine Verbindung via Modbus zum Arduino bekomme.


Hi
Ggf verdrehe ich master und Slave...
Ich hab's nun geschafft mit meinem esp32 via WiFi die Holdings aus meinem bc9000 via modbus auszulesen.
Viel Erfolg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luzie (1 September 2018)

Rückmeldung

Modbus mit dem Arduino Leonardo ETH läuft bestens. Ausgibig getestet und ist stabil. Kann die Daten nun in der SPS verarbeiten.


----------

